

Beat censorship by hiding secret messages in Flickr photos - freejoe76
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/08/beat-censorship-by-hiding-secret-messages-in-flickr-photos.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 3 days ago, related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1605282>

